# 72L El Natural



## dfak1m (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everyone..

First of all, I would like to thankfull to DWalstad for her book. I am so amazed when i read it. Her book gave me enthusiasm to build ecology on tank and after I read the book frequently, I was set up my first El-Natural tank 10 weeks ago. Please allowed me to post the tank dedicated to DWalstad.










































Tank : 60*40*30
Lightning : 14Watt 6500K
Flora :
Java & Peacock Moss
Bacopa caroliniana
H. Polysperma
Eleocharis Vivipara ( still young  )
Lobelia cardinalis "Dwarf"
Glossotigma
Valisneria Spiralis
Hygrophila difformis
Hydrocotile tripartia
C. demersum
Crypto. wendtii

Fauna :
Cherry, Rilli, Red Fire = 100++

I dont have any problem with algae since first setup.

I would be glad if you give any comment / question / advice about my tank.

Thank you everyone..
:tea:


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

It is a healthy and handsome tank. You've done well!

Bill


----------



## dfak1m (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Bill,
Thanks for your comment.

K1m


----------



## bkhoshza (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice.
I like how your java moss has grown on the wood reaching down to the substrate. How did you attached it to the wood? did it grow onto the rocks itself?
My only one attempt with java moss failed pretty bad.
Does your tank get any window light?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dfak1m (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm attached moss with sewing thread on driftwood and rock.
When moss reached substrate, it will be attached by itself.
Java moss is easy, you only need to keep temperature on 23-27 Celcius with low light condition.

There's no window light / direct sunlight, but i put it on my terrace.

Thanks for your comment


----------



## Woody0229 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is a crazy amount of shrimp!! Do they breed like crazy?


----------



## dfak1m (Dec 10, 2012)

Every shrimp will breed like crazy if they feel at home (natural habbit).
Normally 1 female can produce 1 batch (30-50) every month, depend on quality & stability of water.


----------



## bkhoshza (Aug 24, 2012)

I will give java moss another try. I love how it makes the tank look.
I assume you used regular soil substrate?
Do you use fertilizers?


----------



## dfak1m (Dec 10, 2012)

Just for your info, the moss on driftwood is java moss and Peacock moss on the rock.
My country have a lot of mountain, my soil is from mountain area. I don't know the differential between my soil and potting soil. 
Pellets and shrimps dirt is my fertilizer.


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice! I'm thinking about adding java moss to my setup.


----------

